# fishing on Sunday



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Going out Sunday morning 23 foot pro line, twin 115s can take 1 to 3 people, Share costs/ Open to either bay or up to 20 miles out. ed


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Would love to go. Just let me know what i need. Will bring whatever + $. PM me.:bowdown


----------

